# Micro Cauldron Creep



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

OK Devil's Chariot...I gotta say your Cauldron Creep was truly an inspiring prop. So inspiring, in fact, that I have made yet another version, but in micro proportions. I was asked by my Son's High School robotics team to make an item to donate to their silent auction during a competition they host on Oct 17th...

"October 17th? I say to my self...gotta do a Halloween prop!"

Since it is for a robotics event, I needed animation, but also needed to keep it simple to appeal to a wide variety of Halloween fans ( only us hard-core folks would want a full size version of this, right?)

The Micro-Creep is only 12 inches tall to the top of his staff. It is powered by a microwave turntable motor. My biggest problem with this piece is I am going to have a hard time giving it away...I WANT TO KEEP IT FOR MYSELF!!!! 

Oh well...it's for the kids.....


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice Dave. That would be cool inside the house on the kitchen bar or something. Maybe you'll just have to make a #2 for yourself. Love the look of that skull. 
Great Piece!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

How cool is THAT! You'll definitely be making one for yourself. That looks too good not to.

Gotta laugh though. We've gone from full size to mini and now micro creep. What's next miniscule creep? "Wonderful prop but you have to have a microscope to see it."

Nice job dave.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, I _swear_ I posted a response and it's gone now! That micro guy must have taken it:googly:

This is a great little prop and I'm in total agreement about the letting-go part. I wouldn't want to give him up, either.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

That is really cool! I want that for my desk! We need to make them so they are USB powered with LED eyes too......


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is really good. I am glad that he is stirring the cauldron instead of peeing into it. I was afraid to see that. LOL


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The Pod said:


> That is really cool! I want that for my desk! We need to make them so they are USB powered with LED eyes too......


hmmmmmm...anyone know the voltage of usb??? THAT is actually a very good idea Pod.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/USB_-_Universal_Serial_Bus#Power_usage

5V Dont know if there is enough Amperage though


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

krough said:


> http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/USB_-_Universal_Serial_Bus#Power_usage
> 
> 5V Dont know if there is enough Amperage though


Which one is stronger. An African or European swallow?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can we make bids in the auction online?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Neato! I'll have to re-vamp the creep next year to keep up with all his spawn. Who is going to make a giant cauldron creep?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is great. It the little things in life, that bring happiness!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Can we make bids in the auction online?


send me a PM...if the bid is good enough I'll just have to make a second one for the kids ( and a 3rd for me)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that is great! Do you have a video of it?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes send vid way cool.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Extremely cool Dave but then I expect nothing less than the best from everything you do man!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww DAVE! that is just too damn cute!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That looks awesome Dave!


Devils Chariot said:


> Who is going to make a giant cauldron creep?


Dibs!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Dave I missed a m&t yesterday. So my wife went and found me a skelly to make one of these. I used the same little motor as your tombstone popper and followed you basic structure. I still have to dress it and age it. But I wanted you to see it. You really inspired me, I think you just have a great way of seeing things. DC I certainly haven't forgot you either, I love all the things you build. But this is one prop folks will be copy for a long time.

halloween 09 :: DC and Dave The Dead Cauldron Creep video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/halloween%2009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/halloween%2009/SDC10270


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be DC had no idea just how many spawn would result from his original Cauldron Creep


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work Dave The Dead & The Watcher!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Dave that is great and i would definately make another to keep if it was me.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Props to your props!! Very nice indeed. DC.. can you define "giant"?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love It!!! I need to get to that auction !!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

pagan said:


> Props to your props!! Very nice indeed. DC.. can you define "giant"?


 10 feet minimum.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'll be DC had no idea just how many spawn would result from his original Cauldron Creep


I thought maybe 2 tops. It great this way though. At some point you have to call a prop done and move on, but if other people build their own and expand on it, it's like it takes on it's own life. It's cool, if you look at mine, it's kinda shabby, but these new ones are getting slicker and slicker!:zombie:


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found this online regarding the voltage of a usb port. http://www.hardwarebook.info/Universal_Serial_Bus_(USB)
BTW, how big is the motor for the microwave turntable? I don't have access to one that I can tear apart.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job Dave, love that little guy!

Watcher, you are quick! Yours came out great also!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As always Dave, great work. Right down to the little shackles on his wrists.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow awsome as usual !!! another question where do you get the nylon you use on your props????? could you send the answer to my profile Thanx


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> BTW, how big is the motor for the microwave turntable? I don't have access to one that I can tear apart.


approx 2 inches in diameter


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay....so what was the final bid? (Apparently mine wasn't high enough.)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love It!!! I want two for book ends!


----------

